# Wretched



## MikelKenn89 (Dec 9, 2009)

is Wretched a good program to watch on TV? I managed to find it while looking around. I know Todd Friel has interviewed people like Washer and seems to support Him. and Im sure it is tons more eidfying than the televangelist garbage you find on TBN


----------



## Damon Rambo (Dec 9, 2009)

It's fantastic!


I would also like to recommend their video "On the shoulders of Giants." Awesome! You can buy it on their website.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree with Josh. I have listened to Todd Friel for some time and it is usually belly aching at the poorly behaved and also that there is no accountability to the program. It certainly isnt horrible, just not my cup o tea any longer


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 9, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I agree with Josh. I have listened to Todd Friel for some time and it is usually belly aching at the poorly behaved and also that there is no accountability to the program. It certainly isnt horrible, just not my cup o tea any longer



same here. He and James White would get along just well I imagine.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Dec 9, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Josh. I have listened to Todd Friel for some time and it is usually belly aching at the poorly behaved and also that there is no accountability to the program. It certainly isnt horrible, just not my cup o tea any longer
> ...



Um, care to expand? James White is under a church and accountability.


----------

